# Hourly rate for general computer repair?



## angelkiller (Nov 30, 2010)

So this lady heard I was good with computers and asked me to look at hers.

She said she's been having some kind of email issues and printer issues.

How much should I charge hourly for going over and looking at this?

I was thinkin ~$10-15, but I really have  no idea.

Thanks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2010)

well i do a high number cause usually it doesn't take me long to fix a problem. I usually charge 25$ hr


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 30, 2010)

At least $25/hr and that includes drive time. Unless she is hot, then work something else out.


----------



## NeilSmith (Nov 30, 2010)

the "professional" rate my friend charges is 80$ an hour plus travel, then again he is a fully certified technician with a great deal of demand for his services.

imo, anywhere between 10-25 an hour (on site) with an additional 5-10$ gas expense (25-35 cents per mile or a flat rate...) would be acceptable for a non certified job, if of course, you fix the problem.


----------



## drade (Nov 30, 2010)

It depends on the location really. Professionals around my area do about 60, myself When I use to do computer repair for my buddies I charged 25$. It all depends on your location and the need for computer repair.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 30, 2010)

Ask her to bake you a cake.

Really though has she offered to pay you, or expecting this to be a favor?  That makes a big difference.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 30, 2010)

Another way to look at it.

If you buy ram at BestBuy and have Geeksquad install it will cost $100.00. Just to take the side off and pop in a new stick of ram and make sure it boots. And the client has to drive their computer down to get it fixed.

You could easily charge more. But if you are looking at doing this as a permanent side gig or even a job... WOrd of mouth (viral marketing) will be your best friend. You do a good job on her system and not charge outrageous and she will likely refer you to a friend and it will just continue on this way. And each time you can raise your rates a little.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 30, 2010)

$25 to start
$50 if you are good
$75 for excellent


----------



## johnspack (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm a college educated,  certified,  almost 20yrs experienced techie.  For non-certified jobs that take less than 1hr,  I typically charge $20.  If it's going to be multi-hour,  then $35-50.  Of course it varies on your clientele,  and what they can afford,  and how much time you can afford.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Nov 30, 2010)

i usually charge,  $60 for 1st hour which(gas and drive time) then $30 each additional hour.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 1, 2010)

I charge $110 for in shop and $150 for onsite, as soon as I touch a linux based server or another proprietary system it's $210.

Granted this depends a lot on your area, how big your name is, how good you are and what people are willing to pay.


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

I helped out a fiend with his family's computer and they have referred their grandmother to me.

I have no intentions of doing this on the side, but I said I would help this lady out.

I'm going to charge $25/hour for now simply because it's my first time doing this. I would do this for free tbh, so $25 is alot more than I was expecting. And it seems that's a pretty cheap rate, which is what I want.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 1, 2010)

It's someone's gamdma?
Have her bake you some cookies or something.
Home made cookies are worth more than $25 ... at least to me


----------



## niko084 (Dec 1, 2010)

angelkiller said:


> I'm going to charge $25/hour for now simply because it's my first time doing this. I would do this for free tbh, so $25 is alot more than I was expecting. And it seems that's a pretty cheap rate, which is what I want.



That's pretty nice of you, $25 an hour for private work cash on the side is pretty good actually, most general techs make under $12 an hour.

Just remember in this field you help too many people out for free they all start expecting it and always cry to you with their problems... It can get pretty annoying and is a very common mistake.

Not saying don't help people but... Make sure they at least take notice that your time is valuable and you are doing them a favor.



Kreij said:


> Home made cookies are worth more than $25 ... at least to me


Especially grandma style cookies!


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 1, 2010)

niko084 said:


> That's pretty nice of you, $25 an hour for private work cash on the side is pretty good actually, most general techs make under $12 an hour.


Wait is $25 too much??


----------



## Kreij (Dec 1, 2010)

Niko is right. When people find out you are good with computers/networks they call for all kinds of stupid shit.
For friends and family I do it no charge because they usually make me and the Mrs. dinner or something.
Anyone else, I tell them $125/hours or google it and fix it yourself.

No, $25 is not too much. Do you want the cash or the good will? Your call.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 1, 2010)

I charge $40 for he initial consult which covers the first hour, then $25/hour after that.  I've never had a complaint because the computer shops around are more expensive plus an hour drive away.


----------



## IggSter (Dec 1, 2010)

UK Prices:

for on-the-side home pc/friends and family etc - £25p/h
for on the side business (as a favour) - £50-£75
Cost for a commecial contract - £310


----------



## Kreij (Dec 1, 2010)

In all honesty, if you are not doing this as a side business, just do the woman a favor and don't charge her.
She may be able to help you with something in the future and she will remember you helped her for free. 
What goes around, comes around. Life is like that.


----------



## angelkiller (Dec 1, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Just remember in this field you help too many people out for free they all start expecting it and always cry to you with their problems... It can get pretty annoying and is a very common mistake.
> 
> Not saying don't help people but... Make sure they at least take notice that your time is valuable and you are doing them a favor.





Kreij said:


> Niko is right. When people find out you are good with computers/networks they call for all kinds of stupid shit.
> For friends and family I do it no charge because they usually make me and the Mrs. dinner or something.
> Anyone else, I tell them $125/hours or google it and fix it yourself.
> 
> No, $25 is not too much. Do you want the cash or the good will? Your call.


Alright, sticking to $25/hour.

Yeah, the only reason I'm doing this is because the first family I helped asked if they could give my name to their grandmother. I'm wayyy to nice to say no, so of course I agreed. 

$125 an hour? Wow, that's awesome. 



Kreij said:


> In all honesty, if you are not doing this as a side business, just do the woman a favor and don't charge her.
> She may be able to help you with something in the future and she will remember you helped her for free.
> What goes around, comes around. Life is like that.


My dad says that. 

I feel like I should charge something becuase I do feel that my time is actually kinda valuable. Plus I have to go over there, which is somewhat difficult when I don't have a car. That's why I picked something cheap.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 1, 2010)

The reason I tell them $125/hour is so they will pass on it. 
I have a job, a family and a life. I don't need the work. 
Works every time.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 1, 2010)

Another ticket to the insane rate is you don't really charge that...

Like for instance if I wipe/reload a windows OS, I generally charge a flat $125 even though it takes over an hour.

Where it starts to gouge is things like business data recovery because some stupid company didn't listen to me and setup a backup for their say accounting. Then it's for every single 1/2 hour I'm sitting there.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 1, 2010)

> My dad says that.



Your dad is right.



> I feel like I should charge something becuase I do feel that my time is actually kinda valuable.



Friends are more valuable. Always.


----------



## digibucc (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah the one thing you don't want is to be pegged as the family/friend/workplace tech guy.

if it's your job, that's near impossible.  but even so - i have a full time job and still constantly have 3+ computers sitting next to my desk, that friends/family/co-workers need fixed.  that means less of a life and free time for me because i can't get myself to just say "no, can't help"


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2010)

I charge $65 an hour. I get a fair amount of business.


I do not charge people to diagnose issues. I charge $125 to install windows, drivers, apps, & file restore. 


I only do work with a deposit.


I get 3-5 computers a month.


When I do work, I place "dummy" stickers on heatsinks, case doors, and drive connectors. I offer "warranties" on my work.

I do not deal with software problems. I almost ALWAYS re-isntall windows.

I do not mix business with pleasure. However, I typically, in the very least, have a drink or 4 with the "customer" when they pick up thier machine. If the customer is female, she gets a pack of cleaning cloths, and cleaners for the pc.

If you want to look professional, get a proper invoice book made up for you. I pay $8 for a book of 200 invoices from a local print shop with my business name and logo. $25 for 500 business cards. When I present the bill, they get an itemized invoice(showing what was done, and the time involved, and pricing of any replacement parts), with a business card attached. I also try to wear a shirt that has my logo on it when dealing with people.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 1, 2010)

I do $10/hr plus hardware costs. It doesn't matter to me how much one CAN make in the line of work, I refuse to be an asswipe that charges something anywhere close to what Geek Squad or Staples charges.

For what I actually do, and for what most of actually do for a client, $10-$15/hr is fair. Any more is gouging because you can.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 1, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I do $10/hr plus hardware costs. It doesn't matter to me how much one CAN make in the line of work, I refuse to be an asswipe that charges something anywhere close to what Geek Squad or Staples charges.
> 
> For what I actually do, and for what most of actually do for a client, $10-$15/hr is fair. Any more is gouging because you can.



I think you are getting FAR ahead of yourself here.

Maybe you don't like to pay taxes on your business, because at that rate by the time you are done paying for your bonding and insurance you made about $4 an hour.

There is a difference a BIG difference between someone who fixes computers on the side and business that deals with multi-million dollar companies systems/networks with 150 employees and every hour they are down costs them thousands of dollars.

Not ripping into you, but be careful how you put things.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 1, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I think you are getting FAR ahead of yourself here.
> 
> Maybe you don't like to pay taxes on your business, because at that rate by the time you are done paying for your bonding and insurance you made about $4 an hour.
> 
> ...



I was talking about doing repairs as a hobby/side-job for a little extra cash. Of course if you have to pay taxes on that income you're going to charge more.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2010)

Technically, any income you get must be declared. I make just enough to cover my expenses.

And my prices have nothing to do with gouging...I have 4 kids, and my time is valuable. Anything that takes away from that time, costs ALOT.

And i cannot do pc work with 3, 5, 7, and 9 year-olds tugging at me. And I cannot, without feeling guilty, tell them to get out of my hair so I can work, without the reimbursement being of equal or greater value.



And people tend to pay me MORE than what I ask for. I usually get an avg 10-15% tip, and more often than not, on the larger bills.


But all the things I do to look professional costs money, and real people understand this.

@ $10 to $15 an hour, I just wouldn't bother. $15 will not buy a pack of cigarettes and bus fare in one direction, here. It does not buy a 6-pack of beer, either, unless you buy the real cheap stuff(which I do, anyway).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2010)

I will be honest, I've been mainly doing work for my cousin on his own personal pc for nothin but I am a sucker. 

$25/hr minimum + hardware costs + a trip charge is what i usually go. For instance not too long ago, a co-worker had a computer repair for me, I found the cpu out of socket with tons of bent pins & power supply blown. Charged her $55+cost of power supply (which at the time was a backup).


----------



## majestic12 (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been doing it (computer repairs and upgrades) a lot for my wife's parents' friends lately.  I never charge them.  If it's some random stranger though, my time is worth at least $30 an hour.  For friends and family, I usually just ask for a soda and an "arigato".


----------



## n-ster (Dec 1, 2010)

Your 1st time with a grandma should be cheaper... say 18$/hr or something

Next job charge 25$, then the next, if you feel good and you clientele isn't poor, perphaps 30$/hr for the 1st hr and 25 after that...

DO NOT DO LIKE ME!

So I did some repairs for friends and family right? then they expect me to troubleshoot all of their problems, for free, and NOW. then My family's friends come to me etc etc. Sunday I had this lady the woke me up at 7:50AM and wanteed me there in half an hour to fix her problem because it was urgent... I had slept about an hour when she called lol, but she was begging me so I couldn't say no, even though I had a Hockey tournament at noon and a poker tournament at 4PM


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 2, 2010)

If you have any broken p.c parts like RAM/PSU that just still work kicking about.
pop them inside her computer that way when she has a NEW p.c problem she comes
Back two you JUST smell all them DOLLARS


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 2, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I charge $65 an hour. I get a fair amount of business.
> 
> 
> I do not charge people to diagnose issues. I charge $125 to install windows, drivers, apps, & file restore.
> ...





damn i wish i could get away with that... people around here get mad if i charge $50 to do all that... then again I happen to be in the highest population/lowest income town in the area (20mile radius...)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 2, 2010)

I normally charge $15 an hour plus parts/software/etc.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 2, 2010)

I run a small mobile repair service in addition to my "real" job. Recently, I've only been taking 4-5 jobs a month due to kids, finishing my Masters degree and training for a powerlifting comp. As it has already been stated, my time is valuable and at a premium. I do not gouge, but the job has to be worth doing. Given that, I charge $35 per hour for any repairs, but unlike others who do not charge to diagnose, I charge a flat $35 for diagnosis. To me, time diagnosing is no different than time repairing. For a brand new build, I charge a flat $80 for a new build, as it usually takes no more than 2 hours to finish a new build and test it.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 2, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I charge a flat $35 for diagnosis. To me, time diagnosing is no different than time repairing.



I find this to be extremely important, because a lot of people will bring you a computer, ask whats wrong with it, have you tell them and then go off and fix it themselves to pay someone else to do it, meanwhile you are out your time..

My general rule is, free diagnostics with repair but if you just want it back you are paying for my time.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 2, 2010)

The no diagnose fee is the hook, here. All the other places in town, including other like me, charge for diagnose...

95% of the issues I deal with are infected PCs from "pirates". I'm sorry, but if you get a virus because you are too cheap to buy products, or are plain old broke, but lack the respect of others' work, then I'm gonna stick it in your bum, dry.

I'm pretty blunt. That goes for everything. I tell people, very simply...if you don't pay in cash for your entertainment, then either you'll pay in frustration, or you'll pay me, very often, to re-install windows.


Spending time here on forums, seeing all these issues people have, really has cut down on my diagnosis time. I can't cure PBKAC, but I definately can cure virus or hardware issues. Windows Event Viewer is a pretty useful tool...


Having run many businesses now, I know that adaptability to the market is really the important part. While I do things one way, that does not mean that it's the only way it should be done...It's mearly what suits my customer base.

I could expand that customer base, apply different marketing practices, etc, lower pricing, etc...but I don't need MORE work...I'd be happy with none, to be completely honest.

The only reason I do the things I do is because it allows me to present myself as confident in my skills. I do ALOT of free work for people..but not with PCs. Need some laborious work done...door fixed? Sidewalk shovelled? Drain unplugged? Need help moving something heavy or to a new place? I'm the first to offer my help, no strings.

But if you need your pc fixed, well, you're gonna pay me. Want a custom pc? Prices start @ $1250.00. Wanna spend less on a pc? Go to Dell.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 2, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I find this to be extremely important, because a lot of people will bring you a computer, ask whats wrong with it, have you tell them and then go off and fix it themselves to pay someone else to do it, meanwhile you are out your time..
> 
> My general rule is, free diagnostics with repair but if you just want it back you are paying for my time.



Exactly, which is why I charge. I learned my lesson giving free diagnosis. I still undercut the shops though, as the 2 local shops charge $65 an hour from the second they put a system on their bench.

[/QUOTE]Soylent Joe;2107009]I do $10/hr plus hardware costs. It doesn't matter to me how much one CAN make in the line of work, I refuse to be an asswipe that charges something anywhere close to what Geek Squad or Staples charges.

For what I actually do, and for what most of actually do for a client, $10-$15/hr is fair. Any more is gouging because you can.[/QUOTE]

Really? You might as well not charge at all, and just say you are just volunteering your time. At that price, in a competitive market, you are severely undercutting the marketplace, which is bad for the small businesses who are trying to survive. As stated above, the little guy makes just a reasonable profit after they pay for overhead.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 2, 2010)

niko084 said:


> I find this to be extremely important, because a lot of people will bring you a computer, ask whats wrong with it, have you tell them and then go off and fix it themselves to pay someone else to do it, meanwhile you are out your time..
> 
> My general rule is, free diagnostics with repair but if you just want it back you are paying for my time.



Exactly, which is why I charge. I learned my lesson giving free diagnosis. I still undercut the shops though, as the 2 local shops charge $65 an hour from the second they put a system on their bench. 



Soylent Joe said:


> I do $10/hr plus hardware costs. It doesn't matter to me how much one CAN make in the line of work, I refuse to be an asswipe that charges something anywhere close to what Geek Squad or Staples charges.
> 
> For what I actually do, and for what most of actually do for a client, $10-$15/hr is fair. Any more is gouging because you can.



You might as well not charge anything, and say you are volunteering your time. In a competitive marketplace, you are severely undercutting small business owners. Believe it or not, after all the overhead at a small shop, they make only a reasonable profit.


----------

